# Buddy's dads monster farm pond bass.



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Check it out. Pretty nice fish.



















Farm pond SE Ohio.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice fish

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

sweet what did he hit on


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I didn't ask it's a farm pond haha. Probably a yellow fuzzy grub!  I'll have to ask. Pond bass are easy though we all know that. Lake has a healthy population of bluegill and crappie so the bass are well fed.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That is a healthy piggy right there. Nice fish!


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice chunk - farm ponds can hold a couple hogs.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

thats a pig of a bass! obviously not a suprise coming from a farm pond though...they ARE a lotta fun to fish! congrats : )


----------

